# Pimp My Ride UK - skyline needed



## mtv (Feb 24, 2006)

PIMP MY RIDE UK

hello folks, 

for an upcoming pimp my ride episode, we are looking for 2 brightly coloured Japanese cars to feature in the opening link. This is the link where Tim Westwood stands in front of the garage, with 2 cars behind him, and says something along the lines of "When it comes to Japanese cars, it's all about being big on the streets, getting respect etc..."

we'd love for one of the cars to be a Nissan Skyline.
We would need the car in Colchester for a mornings filming on Thursday 16th March 2006. The filming takes place in the morning, from approximately 10am to 12pm after which any drivers are free to chat to westwood an have a look around the garage where the show is filmed. we can also provide up to £50 to cover any petrol costs incurred.

Initially, we are after brightly coloured cars, as these will stand out the best on a grey day. 

If you are interested, feel free to contact me on 020 7284 7622 or email me at [email protected] If you email, it would be great if you could send a few photos of the cars, and a contact number. 

We would also consider any of the following cars

Mitsubishi Evo 
Mazda RX-8
Mitsubishi Eclipse
Toyota Celica
Mazda RX-7
Toyota Supra Turbo
Subaru Impreza
Honda NSX
Nissan 350Z

many thanks, 

dan


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

Clean White R32 drift car with carbon bonnet any good to you?


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

£50 in petrol, that will get someone that lives about 5 miles away then 

Moff

.
.
Tim 'Moff' Nicholas @ TMS Motorsport
Email us : [email protected]
.
.
TMS Motorsport - Parts for Motorsport and Tuning - Online Shop

*10% OFF all website orders until the end of January 2018!*


- We ship worldwide to your door, famous Brands such as -
* - AP Racing - ASNU Injectors - HKS - Nitron - Mintex Pads - 
- Turbosmart - Exedy Clutches - Deatschwerks - Cosworth - 
- Pagid Pads - Japspeed - Direnza - and many more...*


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Goddamn my front splitter is held on with zip-ties that's no good is it


----------



## ZedX (Sep 26, 2004)

mtv said:


> PIMP MY RIDE UK
> 
> after which any drivers are free to chat to westwood


Cant wait


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

This has GOT TO BE Andy Barnes territory - take the pinky Andy, you know it makes sense!


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

mtv said:


> "When it comes to Japanese cars, it's all about being big on the streets, getting respect etc..."


Tell me, does that gimp come up with all that rubbish himself or do you guys write it for him?!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Yellow bright enough???????


You have email mtv.


Mick


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

"drop da bomb" for real?

so you mean we can talk to him, in real life, face to face.....christmas comes twice this year, 

Once again, 

"drop da bomb"


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

1100hp said:


> "drop da bomb" for real?
> 
> so you mean we can talk to him, in real life, face to face.....christmas comes twice this year,
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

1100hp said:


> "drop da bomb" for real?
> 
> so you mean we can talk to him, in real life, face to face.....christmas comes twice this year,
> 
> ...


Haha, me and my mates saw Westwood DJ at Ikon in Newcastle a few years back for a laugh. My brother hates him so I thought it would be really funny to get Westwood to record my brother a message using my phone by telling Westwood my brother was one of his biggest fans.,

The message went:
"Yo Matthew, This is mutherf***n Westwood Dog, good luck in your exams Baby-Boy.... HOLLER!!!!!!"  

Absolutely hilarious! Fair play to Westwood for doing it though!


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

1100hp said:


> face to face


You'll be lucky - the guy's about 6 ft 8  

I'd love to see anyone mock Westwood in real life, it would be so funny - when he beat you to a pulp


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

m6beg said:


> Yellow bright enough???????
> 
> 
> You have email mtv.
> ...


Mick - quick, get the chrome rims and blue neons on!

On second thoughts 

Hope Westwood takes an interpreter along..


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Pikey said:


> You'll be lucky - the guy's about 6 ft 8
> 
> I'd love to see anyone mock Westwood in real life, it would be so funny - when he beat you to a pulp


Just sell the story to The Sun! "I was attacked by a 7ft twat"


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

Dave R1001 pmsl 

Westwood is such a clown


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

snizzzzzza me nizzzzzzle, 

So being tall means you can fight doe's it.....LOL,....(I stop laughing) hang on a minute tho...."drop da bomb".............he does come from "da getto", aka "Mayfair", yea I bet he has put a cap in many a bankers ass, dangerous place living with all the financial bullies and player haters!!!! pmsl,.......gotta stop now as I have a bit of sex wee coming out, 

"Hoooooooooold Upppppppppppp"


----------



## DennisK (Oct 12, 2004)

I remember Tim Webster being interviewed by Tim Westwood at TOTB IV and Westwood was talking to him 'normally', but when the cameras started rolling he turned into his persona:

"Big bangin' baby dog! I'm stood here with Tim Webster....etc"

The look on Tims face


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

This has to be a windup, you should be looking for a corsa or saxo forum 

Andy


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

come on guys, who wouldnt want there car on probably the worst show ever to be remade over here  and isnt it "Daaaaaawwwwwwggggg"


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Dan Vandenbosch also worked on Big Brother it would seem


----------



## dunster (May 17, 2003)

ive spoke to westwood, i liked the guy, he was askin if i wanted to go round birmingham with him and stuff. was a cool bloke i thought


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

dunster said:


> ive spoke to westwood, i liked the guy, he was askin if i wanted to go round birmingham with him and stuff. was a cool bloke i thought


LMAO, a date with Tim Westwood. 

What a prize tool.


----------



## dunster (May 17, 2003)

i didnt go, lol


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

dunster said:


> i didnt go, lol


Good choice.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Hmmm.....few days to respray my car for the priviledge of punching westwiggerwood in the windpipe and shutting up his "urban" drivel for half an hour. It is mighty tempting.


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Its too much of an oportunity to nut Tim Westwood.... LOL! T*&t!


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

why there is a uk pimp my ride is beyond me as its got to be the biggest pile of poo ive ever seen..with the biggest moron presenting it..


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

*This poor guy........Holla!*

Wow....Westwood is getting more stick than the fat idiot on top gear.....Church!

Gotta shout a holla for my bid dawwwwwg Tim "The ******" Westwood

Posing here with the Formula Saxo Pit Crew...... 










Just incase this isn't enuff for ya big dawwwgs out there, here's another one......the King and The Imposter(you work it out)










I actually like a lot of R'n'B Music and some hip hop....but 

I don't do gang signs, as I have no need to be in one....Fooo Sure

If this isn't enuff fooo ya!

Checkout the website.....its mad,mad crazy....yes suuuur!

I gots to go now, gotta get that cheddar.... 

http://www.timwestwood.com/


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Message to the original poster, Dan.

I suggest next time you spam a forum with a request (1st post here, nobody knows you), you approach either the club or the forum owners.
This is the case on any forum, not just here.

It's regarded discourteous when you post in a commercial nature without the prior approval by those that pay the bills. Unless Tim Westwood wants a banner? Actually, forget that...


Cem


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

ATCO said:


> This has GOT TO BE Andy Barnes territory - take the pinky Andy, you know it makes sense!


I know SUMO can be media whores sometimes but I don't think even they would stoop that low  . 

£50, insult.

Glen


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

LMAO at this thread 

me and my mates ended up in a westwood gig in edinburgh a year or so ago. He had us all evicted for 'bad dancing'


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

LOL nice one



Blow Dog said:


> Message to the original poster, Dan.
> 
> I suggest next time you spam a forum with a request (1st post here, nobody knows you), you approach either the club or the forum owners.
> This is the case on any forum, not just here.
> ...


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Garage look familair? 

Can't post any more pictures or discuss what cars we saw until the show has been aired - had to sign a conf agreement etc... 

The show is due to be aired mid-may, once I find the date will post it up  :smokin:


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Pikey said:


> You'll be lucky - the guy's about 6 ft 8
> 
> I'd love to see anyone mock Westwood in real life, it would be so funny - when he beat you to a pulp


So what has height got to do with it in this case, is he a renowed street fighter?? for sure if he was built at the same time yeah.....the guy looks all lanky with no muscle...

The taller they are the harder they fall!


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

westwood is a son of a priest,


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

ChristianR said:


> Garage look familair?
> 
> Can't post any more pictures or discuss what cars we saw until the show has been aired - had to sign a conf agreement etc...
> 
> The show is due to be aired mid-may, once I find the date will post it up  :smokin:


So without be rude to you - who the **** cares - the first series saw a morris minor, an old fiat, an old hurse and some other rot-boxes, i remember watching them when they were on channel 5 'for a larf'.

I bet whatever they do they'll put a big "Sound t'ssystem" in and some "bad-asss" "Flat TV's man" - change the record please and will the shows presenters get a proper haircut please!

And Westwood, man dat white boy wanna be a gansta innit! Check yo self fool!



Anyway it should just be "Max Powar My Ride" as thats all the Carisma Garage appears to me to do.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

sounds like your jealous that your car was not on tv isj!!!! 

It was a nice day, the guy who posted on here as mtv (dan) was a very nice guy, and was interesting to talk about the deadlines/budget etc they work with, and the complications they get with advertising compared to how the show operates in the usa.

Also to give him "credit", Westwood seemed friendly enough on the day - didn't quite realise how tall he was, and still not sure about the "street talk" he uses!! lol


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Can't see the point of doing it to a Skyline to be honest as not enough of them seen in everyday situations.

What they need is
A Range Rover and pimped with 24" spinners.
An old Triumph Stag with "hater vision" monitors in the rear headrests
Dolomite Sprint with V8 engine and front/rear bucket seats
Ice Cream van. With beer dispensed , a sofa and a 40" screen.

If you wanna be a playa ...


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

ChristianR said:


> sounds like your jealous that your car was not on tv isj!!!!
> 
> It was a nice day, the guy who posted on here as mtv (dan) was a very nice guy, and was interesting to talk about the deadlines/budget etc they work with, and the complications they get with advertising compared to how the show operates in the usa.
> 
> Also to give him "credit", Westwood seemed friendly enough on the day - didn't quite realise how tall he was, and still not sure about the "street talk" he uses!! lol


What is that pinky girl like in real life (the one that trims the seats). She looks a bit durrrty


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

They didn't. The guy wanted a Skyline but couldn't afford one. So they did the best with what he had (probably a Saxo or a Nova)  
The Skyline was just for dressing the background


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

dave : only said hello to her, they were quite busy.

Fuggles : you will have to wait for the airing, but it wasn't a car I was expecting!! As pointed out, my skylne (with other jap cars) was used for opening talk with westwood, as posted in the first post by mtv.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

so let me get this right, you traveled all the way from jersey to the uk just for that shoot?? lol

Good man! atleast your not having your lovely R34 pimped chav style...


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Yunis A said:


> so let me get this right, you traveled all the way from jersey to the uk just for that shoot?? lol
> 
> Good man! atleast your not having your lovely R34 pimped chav style...


WHAT?! u travelled all the way from Jersey for Westwood??!!


----------



## Matt_S (Apr 21, 2002)

I think Tim just met his biggest fan!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

lol no I didn't - I was already over getting the car remapped for uk fuel.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

> all going well scheduling wise, the show with your skyline should be on this sunday 21st at 10pm.


Looking forward to seeing it on the screen, but sods law you prob will only see a wheel of it!!


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

eeer... edited post.
just realised my comments are too late for the cut


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> You'll be lucky - the guy's about 6 ft 8
> 
> I'd love to see anyone mock Westwood in real life, it would be so funny - when he beat you to a pulp


i would love to just beat him up  im his height aswell so thats kinda fair ...

so we have the ''privilege'' to talk to that punk? ''wow?'' are we supposed to be happy or what? lol


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> Message to the original poster, Dan.
> 
> I suggest next time you spam a forum with a request (1st post here, nobody knows you), you approach either the club or the forum owners.
> This is the case on any forum, not just here.
> ...


thats the best ever lol!


----------



## gravesky (Aug 11, 2004)

The americans had better cars to mod like the five point-o, 

WHY dont they use lowering springs over there and NOT just leaf springs!!??  Except for fast & furious Hector... lol


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

*Pimp my Bride.*

Yoo brozzz, luk at wat a faound...
Oops, hazardous material for brain, but safe if you wanna laugh.
Pimp my Bride.


----------



## Tony G (Jun 2, 2003)

That link is quality! lol


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

for people who missed it you can see it here.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

"Ya boy Westwood's here."


I'd like to Pimp his face with a piece of 4 by 2 and a steel toe capped boot.


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

and to think i'd almost forgotten how much of a c0ck that guy is


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

is that WESTWOOD the " big white hope" in the hip hop gangzta szene?! that guy is embarrassing.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

personally i think westwood is a complete sausage jockey lol


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I wouldn't want my car to be associated with that clown, even if it did mean it being on TV.


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

now the jap cars has been degraded by him  that westwood guy is just wrong!!!!!!! the american version is so much better.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

hmmmm...... Swift... slightly differnt category to Supras and Skylines.... although I my be wrong..

Moff


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

moleman said:


> "Ya boy Westwood's here."
> 
> 
> I'd like to Pimp his face with a piece of 4 by 2 and a steel toe capped boot.


*high-five*


----------

